# All ears...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I just LOVE the ears on this almost 4 weeks old female 





































She's the only one in the litter whith such wonderful ears and she's def. a keeper  I named her Zita


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

She' lovely  Newbie question; is she a Dove Tan?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Boggit keeper said:


> She' lovely  Newbie question; is she a Dove Tan?


Yep, dove tan


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

She looks like she could take off with those ears


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooo she looks like one of my girls! hehee I wants her!! She would go well with my meeces! hehe

W xx


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

The cage she's in better have a tight lid. She's going be flying soon


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy Big Ears Batman! 
Absolutely wonderful!


----------

